# How to Create a Talking Pirate Skull Plaque with a Gemmy Skull



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

So you've got a Gemmy skull left over from Halloween and you're feeling bored. Well, put it to good use and create your very own talking pirate skull plaque--you know, like the one in the Pirates of the 

Caribbean ride.










First, you'll need some materials. More specifically, you'll need a wooden board, some fabric, two swords (not too sharp, please), a saw, some wire, duct tape, a drill, a staple gun, picture frame mounting 

hardware, a pirate hat, and one talking Gemmy skull from last year's halloween.










Take your board and cut to the desired shape, like so.










Next, lay out where on the board you would like to position the swords and your Gemmy skull, and mark the positions of (a) where you want to mount the swords (ideally two locations for each sword), (b) 

where the round protrusions on the bottom of your skull come in contact with the board (for mounting the skull on the board), and (c) four points adjacent to the loops also on the bottom of the skull (for 

securing the skull to the board with wire). I suggest using wire to secure both the swords and the skull so they can be easily removed for fending off aggressive house guests or for application in another prop in the future.










Now, take that drill you bought yourself for Christmas and drill holes for mounting the swords and skull. Drill two holes into the board on either side of each sword at the top and bottom, two (or four) holes to 

seat the round protrusions on the bottom of the skull onto the board, and four holes adjacent to the loops on the bottom of the skull.










Keep that drill handy because you now have to make a wide opening on the board so that you can turn your skull on and off after the skull is mounted.










Take that beautiful piece of fabric you found at the thrift shop or in your linen closet (the wife will never know!) and lay it over the board so it drapes nicely on the front. Use your staple gun to secure the fabric 

on the back.

I found this to be the most frustrating step because it was difficult to staple the fabric so that it laid nicely. Oh, be sure to check that you are not using staples that are too long. (I found out the hard 

way...ouch!)










Once the fabric is attached to the board and trimmed, you can mount the swords. Push the wire from the bottom through the hole and the fabric, wrap it around the sword, and push it down through the fabric 

and the next hole. Wrap the wire tightly to secure the swords.

A trick for hiding one of the wires is to position the bottom wire for the bottom sword at the spot where the top sword overlaps the bottom sword.










Now mount your skull to the board, positioning the round protrusions on the bottom into the holes on the board. (Make holes into the fabric before mounting.) Then, while supporting the skull, thread a wire 

through the two top holes on the board and through the loops on the skull. Wrap the wire tightly. Repeat this for the two bottom holes.

Your skull should now be seated into the larger holes on the board and secured to the board at the top and bottom by wires. This is a good opportunity to make sure that you can turn the skull on and off from 

the back of the board.

Add picture frame mounting hardware to the back of the board (or tie up the extra wire to create a loop to hang the plaque). To prevent the wire from scratching the surface of the wall to which you will mount 

your masterpiece, cover the tied wire on the back of the board with high-quality duct tape (now available in many different colors!).










Slap your favorite buccaneer headpiece on your Gemmy skull, turn him on, and then mount him above the bed in your guest room (or other location in your home). Happy Haunting!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Very good! Nice afternoon project & I LOVE your "helping hands". You win my *Project of the Day* award!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, matey!
When it comes to prop building, my skellies are always willin' to lend a hand (or an arm).


----------



## HalloweenAddict` (Mar 25, 2008)

NICE!-i dont really need it though...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Haunter - great how-to! And the hands totally made it. I was laughing as I scrolled through. Thanks!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice job Haunter. I loved the hands doing the demonstration


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Holy crap, EAT something, will you? 

Good design, good tips. But Black & Decker is for little girls... tell your skeleton to go buy a Porter-Cable or Milwaukee!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Be lookin like mighty scuvy swabbies be ahelpin ye, throw'em a bone! Tis be a plaque suitable for any Captains cabin!! Would win a man double rations, savvy?


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Aye, me playful curse at the toolsmith would be all but a harmless spy at me mate's good nature... a jester's stab at the smithy tells of the combatant's heart pinned to the brand. Prithee, would ye' defend your mates with a play-pretty barely worth a harbord's fee, or stand oak with a rapier that verily does the work itself for the lemming's haul?

Translation: Nice job, but I had to tease about the Black & Decker. If you plan on doing many of these projects, invest in a professional-grade tool that will outlive even your own interest.

BTW, "scurvy" is spelled with an "aaaaahhrrrrrr."


That said, I think the newbie should cower away now. Later!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Aye, I shall keelhaul the bilge rat for using such a sissy tool! How dare he use a Black & DeckSwabber to make holes in a piece of wood when a Smith & Wesson works just as well.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Haunter said:


> Aye, I shall keelhaul the bilge rat for using such a sissy tool! How dare he use a Black & DeckSwabber to make holes in a piece of wood when a Smith & Wesson works just as well.


oops. Daniel Wesson was around as a gumsmith's apprentice amongst those times; Horace Smith was not. The two formed Smith & Wesson in 1842, well after the age of which's language we attempt to emulate.

Historical accuracy aside, well said haunter!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

haha...funny thing is Black & Decker actually owns Porter Cable  

And I loved the hands too!


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

jimmyzdc said:


> haha...funny thing is Black & Decker actually owns Porter Cable


Only just recently with the acquisition of Pentairs. They've owned DeWalt for some time now, and the drop in quality is showing. Badly. Let's hope they keep their fingers out of PC's design ethic... still the best woodworking tools in the business.

With that, I digress... apologies for "pirating" your thread, Haunter.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, this would be a great addition as a wall hanging for my pirate room for my annual party! Thanks!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I love this thread, it's very entertaining. =) Love the skelly!!

So that's the trick to get good props, maybe I should get some slave buckies and they can make me lots of props as well.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

13mummy said:


> So that's the trick to get good props, maybe I should get some slave buckies and they can make me lots of props as well.


Warning: Slave buckies can be hard-headed and get under your skin. Some times you have to throw them a bone... (Sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! Well then I guess I just have to stock up on some bones, because I like that prop. =)


----------



## Metallus2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

Love your project tips on your web page. Good stuff!


----------

